

How your phone's battery life can be used to invade your privacy - gmac
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/03/privacy-smartphones-battery-life

======
NoGravitas
It looks like this is just another piece of data for [browser
fingerprinting][0]. So, it's serious, but since there's already enough
information available to uniquely fingerprint any browser the, um, marginal
impact, I guess, isn't very high.

[0]: [https://panopticlick.eff.org/](https://panopticlick.eff.org/)

~~~
gmac
I suspect the marginal impact might be pretty high in certain cases.

For example, it looks to me as if on iOS you can only be identified down to
(browser * iPhone model * iOS version * timezone).

I'd venture a big majority of iPhone users use Safari, most iOS users update
their OS fairly quickly, and there aren't that many iPhone models. So battery
life could make a big difference there.

~~~
NoGravitas
That's a good point which I hadn't thought about.

It's probably less true for Android, but still more than for desktop.

------
gregmorton
In Firefox, maybe turning dom.battery.enabled to false could help (in
about:config).

